# New pic of Lady



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I took this pic last night and just wanted to share...she was extra cuddly.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Mo that's a gorgeous picture of her :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks!!! I thought so....she is hard to get great pics...she always makes weird faces...so when I get a good one.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it  

Lady looks to gentle and sweet in all her photos .. I love her xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I can still see the eye lashes too xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha, yes the eye lashes are still there...hubby is determined to have her beat the record....I still haven't measured her tho.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photo  Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely pic. And ur right. I just want to cuddle her😘


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> hahahha, yes the eye lashes are still there...hubby is determined to have her beat the record....I still haven't measured her tho.


Measure them ... she needs to beat the record


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Mo, that's a lovely pic of the gorgeous Lady


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh how gorgeous, she looks like she is smiling


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awwww Mo, she is just beautiful  She has such a sweet face. xxx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful Lady - I want a cuddle!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lady looks like she's royalty! She is gorgeous


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous picture of Lady!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah this is such a gorgeous picture of Lady  x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Love those eyes of hers


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

She is one gorgeous girl :love-eyes:


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww what a great picture of Lady!! It definitely "says" cockapoo!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW!!! Thanks Guys! such lovely comments! I think it is a picture to be framed for sure! 
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is a lovely picture Amanda!

Ian


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Ian!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO....I have just measured miss Lady's eye lashes....on one eye she is at 12 cm and the other she is at 11.5 cm....I think she might actually be able to beat the record! I wonder how long it will take to grow two cm more....I have nothing to gauge it by since I never measured them before.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

What a lovely pic - such lovely eyes. and OMG 12cm thats AM.AZ.IN'!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

12 CM is crazy long...they are almost to the bottom of her moustache.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Lady is so beautiful, and to be close to breaking a record! Hope to meet her sometime!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Suze, we are going to be coming to the USA soon, for a little road trip...I think you are really only like 3 hrs or so from me! then Lady and miss Bette will be able to play!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Loving the black and white shot very stylish... and great if you can have your own poo meet, look forward to pics of that x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Karen!!! long time no talk!
and yes our own poo meet would be GREAT!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know I keep disappearing then popping back .. and you know what happens then, you just cant help yourself lol.. hope you are all okay x x


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Why thank you!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pic.  And man, you were not joking about those eye lashes lol.


----------

